# Dyslexia



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Have you heard about the dyslexic, agnostic, insomniac?

He used to lie awake all night wondering if there really is a dog


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

I know there was a dog she lies right next to me when I go to bed ! (most of the time I think)


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

SteviedTT said:


> Have you heard about the dyslexic, agnostic, isomniac?
> 
> He used to lie awake all night wondering if there really is a dog


If you are going to take the piss out of dyslexic people you have to do it properly.

Did you hear about the Dyslexic guy who went to a toga party dressed as a goat?


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Thought I'd repost this one...

Dyslexic walks into a bra....


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Or the dyslexic devil worshipper, who sold his soul to santa.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Dyslexia lures ko [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Or the Dyslexic Pimp who bought a warehouse!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Two dyslexic skiiers are arguing about the correct skiing technique.

One says "You have to Zug Zog down the slope"

The other insists "No, you Zeg Zig down the slope"

The argument goes on for ages and htey're no closer to a solution. So they ask someone else which is right.

"It's no good asking me" says the guy they ask "I'm a toboganist"

"Ah" says one "In that case, I'll have twenty Benson & Hedges"


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Kell said:


> Two dyslexic skiiers are arguing about the correct skiing technique.
> 
> One says "You have to Zug Zog down the slope"
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry, I think a little bit of wee came out.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Dyslexia has been around for a long time and has been defined in different ways. For example, in 1968, the World Federation of Neurologists defined dyslexia as "a disorder in children who, despite conventional classroom experience, fail to attain the language skills of reading, writing, and spelling commensurate with their intellectual abilities." According to the U.S. National Institutes of Health, dyslexia is a learning disability that can hinder a person's ability to read, write, spell, and sometimes speak. Dyslexia is the most common learning disability in children and persists throughout life. The severity of dyslexia can vary from mild to severe. The sooner dyslexia is treated, the more favorable the outcome; however, it is never too late for people with dyslexia to learn to improve their language skills.

why: I tup siht ereh si ot tel ouy wonk siht muorf* sah ot eb lla aixelsyd rtL......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

Or the 2 that run into a bank & shout "air in the hands mother stickers - this is a f**k up"


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

There was a story in the paper today about the dyslexic who got arrested at the World Cup in SA.

He was caught trying to blow into a Zulu's Vulva.


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

What did the man say to his dyslexic dog? Down Syndrome.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Two dyslexics in a car when one says: Can you smell Petrol?

The other one says:

Smell Petrol? I can't even smell my own name.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

I once went to a dyslexic rave.

There was a guy in the corner trying to inject himself with a heron!


----------

